# Gadgets!



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I was wandering does anyone has experience with usage of the following gadgets:
- Air purifier – something to reduce feather dust in the loft (ozone free). I heard that they use something in poultry farms.
- Ultrasonic Mouse Repellent – are they any good around pigeons, dogs and other pets? And of course are they work on vermin?
- Any other interesting devices you use in the loft and around?


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have three dogs that keep things lively around my coop.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

My dogs are to big for mice. They intercept rats and bigger things though. With mice I'm still on mechanical gadgets.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I use a hepa air filter in the inside bird room - it does a great job!


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

My problem is lice and other bugs. We got some good stuff to bathe them in, but ever since the weather got cooler all my birds are staying out at night to enjoy it, so we can't bathe them.


----------

